# Two Years since our Snobear is at the Rainbow Bridge...



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you Karen. These anniversaries can be so hard. I hope the happy memories overflow today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries can be a very sad day. If you choose to celebrate a life of a loved one or a beloved pet, it can become a joyous occasion.

I know you miss Snobear and wish he was still with you- celebrate his life, the wonderful memories and joys he gave you while being a part of your life. 

Each day is a very special gift and you were blessed with 10 wonderful years.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Sending hugs on this anniversary! I hope it's a day of happy Snobear memories!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you Karen, on this anniversary. I am sure your memories are comforting you thru your sadness today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending hugs to you and Ken on this sad anniversary....Can't believe it's been two years already.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish you only beautiful memories today, that will outweigh the loss and sadness!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's hard to believe that 2 years have gone by, we lost Ralph under similar circumstances - he came through the bloat op and then just as we thought he was ok his kidneys just shut down.

The holes that our loved furred ones leave behind is massive, but I hope that happier memories of Snobear and Smooch help you both through 

"They say that time heals,
but that is only partly true,

For If time truly healed
We would forget
And that we will NEVER do

Run free Snowbear and Smooch and sleep softly together


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of you today, Karen.....My guess is they are running, cuddling, and having fun, just waiting to see you again.....(((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs to you, Karen and Ken. XXOO


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thinking of you and your doggies. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anniversaries of departure days of love ones are always hard. Happy we had them but sad we lost them, looking forward to see them again. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Many hugs for you today on this hard anniversary.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

These anniversaries and milestones can be so difficult. Thinking about you on this hard bridge day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for honoring our Snobear!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this sad day. They're defo together at the bridge and looking over you all the time


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hugs Karen, It's still so hard isn't it? We'll be at 2 years with Barkley on 4/30--doesn't seem possible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of hugs and warm thoughts your way


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Yes, it is still hard-the only thing that saves Ken and I is that we got Tonka and Tucker so soon after losing our Snobear and Smooch.
Can't believe April 30th will be 2 years for Barkley.

Here are some more pics of Snobear and Smooch! They were young in these!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen thinking of you and i know what you mean its so hard to believe they have been gone 2 years its just so hard.
(hugs)


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Karen, 
Just found this thread. I know you'll have many bittersweet memories of snobear & smooch. Thinking of you at this difficult time.
Hugs to you both x


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We always miss our babies,that have gone.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Karen,

Thinking of you and sending you big hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you, all!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hugs to you! You have been such a great support to everyone here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all of my wonderful friends here!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Karen, you have always been there for me during my troublesome times. Now I want to be there for you. Know that we all care about you and that Snobear is running, jumping, and playing while keeping an ear open for your voice.

Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

PAT

Thank you!! What gives me comfort is that Snobear and Smooch are together, happy, playing and have no pain and we will see them again, at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Karen, I appoligize for just seeing this as we were out of town. You are so full of love, it is hard to understand you know the loss of losing our fur kids. Snobear and Smooch are together and young and free. They wait for you at the Bridge, I honestly believe this. Love the pictures of beautiful Snobear and he is so white he blended in..you almost don't see him. 

Though I wasn't here 2 yrs ago, I have lost a valued member of our dog family at Christmas, and know time heals, the memories never leave. Keep up your loving ways and I too wish to shower Joy on this weekend. Two years now the pups have been together, living life to its fullest. You can celebrate their lives and cherish their memories.

Cyber hugs to you and Ken.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Karen, Just seeing this thread today also. These milestones are hard, but also help to keep our beloved fur babies alive in our minds and hearts. My husband and I were at our cabin for 4 days this past week, a very emotional few days. We buried our Buddy there in November, overlooking the lake he loved to swim and fish in. When we would drive down the driveway, he could hardly wait to get out of the truck to run right down to the lake and jump in. It is incredibly hard to think that we will never see him do that again. But I guess that is where our faith comes in. I truly believe Buddy has been showing us the past several weeks that he is not really "gone". I know Snobear and Smooch are together, and there will come a day when all of us here on this forum will experience the joy of reunion! Hugs!!


----------

